# First GF



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

:boogie :banana 

That's right. I got my first GF  At this point it's online based but it's a step in the right direction and depending on how things go hopefully it will be something more. I've told her about my sa and things are still A-Okay :boogie


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

That's great scairy :squeeze


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

yay!


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

Noca said:


> yay!


 :agree

Ducky advice - If you plan on giving your g/f a present, be sure to wrap it first.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Scrub Ducky said:


> Noca said:
> 
> 
> > yay!
> ...


 :lol


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

scairy said:


> :boogie :banana
> 
> That's right. I got my first GF  At this point it's online based but it's a step in the right direction and depending on how things go hopefully it will be something more. I've told her about my sa and things are still A-Okay :boogie


isnt it nice not to be ostracized when you come out of the closet about your SA?


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

congrats!


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

Scrub Ducky said:


> Noca said:
> 
> 
> > yay!
> ...


yep! rubber ducky brand all the way!


----------



## Anti-Charisma (Nov 17, 2004)

Good work, scairy.

You supply hope for the rest of us.


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

Glad to hear it, scairy. Congrats


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

And I forgot to mention that she is insanely hot both physically, personality wise and character wise.  I'm a lucky guy :banana :boogie oh and she might be familiar to some of you SA peope :b she's from the forums. I'll let you guess who it is


----------



## boxofcheapwine (Apr 3, 2007)

Congrats. Hope you meet her in person soon.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: re: First GF*



scairy said:


> And I forgot to mention that she is insanely hot both physically, personality wise and character wise.  I'm a lucky guy :banana :boogie oh and she might be familiar to some of you SA peope :b she's from the forums. I'll let you guess who it is


i wouldnt have a clue


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: re: First GF*



Noca said:


> scairy said:
> 
> 
> > And I forgot to mention that she is insanely hot both physically, personality wise and character wise.  I'm a lucky guy :banana :boogie oh and she might be familiar to some of you SA peope :b she's from the forums. I'll let you guess who it is
> ...


Let's just say our user names are similar.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: re: First GF*



Noca said:


> scairy said:
> 
> 
> > And I forgot to mention that she is insanely hot both physically, personality wise and character wise.  I'm a lucky guy :banana :boogie oh and she might be familiar to some of you SA peope :b she's from the forums. I'll let you guess who it is
> ...


Let's just say our user names are similar.


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

*Re: re: First GF*



scairy said:


> Noca said:
> 
> 
> > scairy said:
> ...


 I still can't figure it out...? :con


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

Mary?


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

hairy?


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

oh comon!

Carry?


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

I figured that would have given it away, lol. No it doesn't rhyme. A similar screen name. The screen name has scare in it.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

you lost us again


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

scaredsilent? i think i saw a screen name like that a few times.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

AdamCanada said:


> scaredsilent? i think i saw a screen name like that a few times.


Well you're getting closer as your screen name has scare in it :b


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Last hint. 
I am giving it away at this point. So I guess this isn't really a hint more of the answer


----------



## mranonhello (Nov 13, 2003)

littlemissscareall13 says the folder that the image is from .
Therefore it is Little Miss Scare-All.


----------



## Augustinus (Mar 17, 2007)

Muchas felicidades! I wish you both the best! :yes


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: re: First GF*



scairy said:


> Last hint.
> I am giving it away at this point. So I guess this isn't really a hint more of the answer


lol did you make that doll?


----------



## Eclectic (Jan 12, 2006)

Congrats scairy, you're a lucky guy. I mean, littlemissscareall is a very lucky lady lol. Okay, both of you are equally fortunate. :banana


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

omg, as if i didn't get that one. :lol

thats like the most obvious, congratulations scariy and lil miss. I always thought it would be cool to meet a girl here, although i did meet a girl with an SA like personality, but not here.


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

Scairy!!! Congrats man...i'm so glad for you! winter is over and springtime is near...and congrats to lilmiss too!

fare you well


----------

